# Internet frequently disconnects itself



## Bananator (Jan 4, 2008)

Now, I've searched high and low for a solution to this problem and seem to have found one that works for now but I just want to be on the safe side:

My internet is connected through a wireless router.
It's been working fine until recently.

The problem is that for some reason ONLY THE INTERNET stops working. I'm still connected to the wireless network with perfectly fine signal strength. This happens off and on every 5-10minutes and makes doing anything on the internet a nightmare. To solve the problem, I quickly restart my wireless modem but obviously there had to be a better solution.

I've read countless posts about the same problem but it's never been answered to satisfaction, however one post had the problem "fixed" when the user re enabled his LAN card. Surprisingly this seems to have worked for me. But I'm not too sure why, or if somehow, by luck I've managed to remain connected for a long time.

Please explain?


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

DHCP (Dynamic Host Control Protocol) needs to be enabled in internet properties. Verify that it is.

Also, make sure that the DHCP Service is started and set to "automatic" in Administrative Tools>Services.


----------



## Bananator (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, but DHCP was both already enabled as well as activated and automatic.

Update on the re-enabling the LAN card: I haven't got disconnected since!
What exactly is the connection between my LAN card and my wireless InTeRnEt (not LAN) getting disconnected?


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Question.

It could be that there is a hardware conflict of some sort. Check Device Manager and see if there are any flags, particularly in the area of the Network hardware.

Also, if you are connected both wireless and via LAN, that might cause some problems.

What does Event Viewer report at about the time of the shut-down ?


----------



## Bananator (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, since this problem has stopped occuring, I have no idea what the Event Viewer may have reported.

There were no hardware conflicts at all when I checked it when the problem was still there.

Also, there's nothing connected to my LAN card. Just enabling it fixed the problem.
Thanks for all your help though. Appreciate it.


----------



## lorax (Oct 11, 2009)

Just spent a few hours with HP Support on this same problem, I've had it for months. We ended up uninstalling Windows Update KB963027. Set Windows Update to not automatically update so you don't get this problem again. Reboot and reconnect to your network. I have not had a disconnect yet
Good luck!


----------

